# Third and Last Spawn of Domestics



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

June 8, 2013--Spawn Date--Mom and dad have just finished spawning and, it appears to have a lot of eggs under the cup. I am waiting a few minutes before removing the female but, almost positive they are done.

Here are pictures of the parent. The female was full of eggs when I took the picture so, she appears very fat--and she was. 

View attachment 144066


View attachment 144074


Both were conditioned well with live food. Tank is set at 82 degrees and they have spawned under a cup, as well as a piece of Hornwort that they moved in there.

This is my final domestic spawn and will be selling all domestics. I have decided to do only rare wilds to preserve the species, and also lost my job so, I have to do what is best with the fish I have cared for.


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Will you be selling the offspring?


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes. I have 3 spawns going now. First one is in the spawn log and they will be old enough at the beginning of August. Second, around September and Third..well, 3.5 months from now.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Day 2 - Day after spawn: Dad is keeping a close eye on the spawn under the cup. I am not sure how many made it as, I see many eggs on the floor of the spawning tank. Considering how he seems to be staying in only two areas under the cup, I am guessing it isn't big but, I have been surprised before.

Mom had no damage and, I had removed her right away so, he really had no chance to get at her. I did add some IAL extract I made, slowly into the water today as, it is a great antifungal. I will check in a few hours, to see if we have any live fry as, it's only been 24 hours. I will immediately be putting WW in, even though I have hornwart in there, just to give alternate live food. 

I thought some had come out of their nest, earlier as, dad was darting to the end of the tank but, he must have chased an egg as, he is now standing guard under the cup and seems to be just staying there. Poor guy needs a big treat when he comes out. He is taking suck good care!


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Update--Spawn no good--Although we had lots of eggs, dad decided to destroy it and eat the eggs. What fell could not be saved as, he did this in the night. Oh, well--Mom and Dad are now at a new home. Local neighbor took them. I will only be doing my wilds from now on.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry things didn't work out.


----------

